# Citizen Chronograph - Second hand doesn't move?



## froggy88 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi guys, I received this watch as a gift yesterday and I absolutely love it.

I can't seem to figure out why the second hand doesn't move though? (it's keeping perfect time etc and I'm sure it's sufficiently charged)

I've attached a video (hopefully this will explain the issue better)






The model is AT2340-56H and I think the movement is H-500.

Thanks


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

That's what it's supposed to do. Centre Chrono seconds. Stationary unless chronograph button pressed, then counts elapsed seconds, press again.....stop.

Press reset button it zeros :thumbsup:

Ordinary seconds on the little sub dial.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'm surprised that the functions of all the hands aren't in the instructions .... :huh:


----------



## froggy88 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks guys, stupid question really. I figured that was the case.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

froggy88 said:


> Thanks guys, stupid question really. I figured that was the case.


 We all have moments like that.... :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

artistmike said:


> We all have moments like that.... :biggrin:


 Ooh yes, been there, done that, bought the T-shirt  :tongue:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I knew that this was the "problem" haha... As has been said we've all been there.

Just an FYI, your watch might have the ability to turn the central chrono hand into a seconds hand, some watches allow that. You could check the manual, if you really want it to act like a seconds hand.


----------

